# Time for a Fudge Subforum?



## Hriston (Jan 19, 2016)

Just sayin'.


----------



## Noctem (Jan 19, 2016)

What would the purpose of the subforum be?  When not to fudge vs when to do so and the like?


----------



## Nagol (Jan 19, 2016)

Sub-forms get born to constrain the spread of many-thread topics that tend to take over one of more fora.

I suspect the fudging discussion is dying out anyway and it never really got past two threads.


----------



## Hriston (Jan 19, 2016)

Noctem said:


> What would the purpose of the subforum be?  When not to fudge vs when to do so and the like?




It could also cover how to make fudge, preferences in flavor and texture, and where to buy it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2016)

There already *is* a Fudge forum... they just used the title 'Fate Gaming' for it instead.


----------



## Noctem (Jan 19, 2016)

Hriston said:


> It could also cover how to make fudge, preferences in flavor and texture, and where to buy it.




Oh that's nice.  I'll have mine as peanut butter caramel please


----------



## ChrisCarlson (Jan 19, 2016)

OP: If so, should we apply the same standard and have an OGL/DMGuild subforum as well as a Curse of Strahd one as well?...


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Jan 19, 2016)

Noctem said:


> What would the purpose of the subforum be?  When not to fudge vs when to do so and the like?




Maybe it's for discussing FUDGE? (http://www.fudgerpg.com/about/about-fudge/fudge-overview.html)


----------



## Noctem (Jan 19, 2016)

Hemlock said:


> Maybe it's for discussing FUDGE? (http://www.fudgerpg.com/about/about-fudge/fudge-overview.html)




I had never heard of this before.  Thanks for the link   I'll spend a while looking it over.  I wouldn't mind trying it out to see how it all works out in practice


----------



## Umbran (Jan 19, 2016)

Moving this to Meta, where such questions belong....


----------



## Hriston (Jan 20, 2016)

Nagol said:


> Sub-forms get born to constrain the spread of many-thread topics that tend to take over one of more fora.
> 
> I suspect the fudging discussion is dying out anyway and it never really got past two threads.




You're exaggerating. I count three threads (four including this one) and the discussion is still growing. It's a serious threat to fora everywhere, and shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## Hriston (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisCarlson said:


> OP: If so, should we apply the same standard and have an OGL/DMGuild subforum as well as a Curse of Strahd one as well?...




No, those subjects are specific to 5e. Fudging is present as an element in many RPGs so could potentially disrupt the forum. I suggest that all fudging related threads be moved to their own sub forum. Fudging needs to be considered across all game forms to do justice to the subject.


----------



## ChrisCarlson (Jan 20, 2016)

Hriston said:


> No, those subjects are specific to 5e.



I would counter that the warlord debate is/was specific to 5e as well...

But then again, my facetiousness fell on deaf ears. My bad.


----------



## Hriston (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisCarlson said:


> I would counter that the warlord debate is/was specific to 5e as well...




But 5e doesn't even have a warlord. By its very nature, it's a cross edition debate. 



> But then again, my facetiousness fell on deaf ears. My bad.




Not at all. If anyone's to blame for being facetious, I am. Thanks for playing along.


----------

